# Ergo question (bruising or broken blood vessels on baby's legs?)



## lightheartedmom

I've been using the ergo w/ my (big!! 16lb at least) 4 month old...the other day, I noticed that on both her shins, she has red marks that look a lot like broken blood vessels. Almost kind of like bruises, but red, not black and blue. I also noticed the last time I took her out of it, her calves and shin-area were almost purple.







Has anyone had this problem? I'm thinking the ergo is just too wide for her still...I didn't get the insert because this was a hand-me-down carrier and she was already so big when I started using it...seemed pointless.

Any tips?


----------



## Sarahstw

I would guess that your baby is still too young for the Ergo. It's more about development than size... There are some "cheats" that you can do with a baby of that age though - without having to buy the insert









I do a terrible cheat with my 2 month old occasionally where I let her legs slide down through the waist strap - she sits where she's supposed to, her knees are bent and her legs from the knee down dangle through the strap. You can see her little toes out the bottom - super cute. Safe? Maybe - I don't go far like that. Comfortable? kinda.

There's also the cheat where you use a folded up receiving blanket at the bottom of the Ergo above the waist strap and "froggy" up one leg onto it while the other leg goes through the regular spot - that way there is not too much of a stretch for the baby.

good luck!


----------



## Quirky

I would definitely try one leg froggied in and one leg froggied out. I find most babies are ready for the straddle required by the Ergo around 5-6 months -- every baby is different, obviously.

Although, re-reading your post -- I can't see how it would affect her calves and shins? I would expect to see red marks on her thighs, from pressure/friction of the carrier -- but how would a wide straddle affect her shins which shouldn't be in the carrier at all?


----------



## michellemom2

I am having the same problem (and also have a big boy - 4 month old 17 pounder) with a moby-like wrap. How was your issue resolved?


----------



## GuildJenn

I can't remember if we had this exact problem but I know one thing I learned with the Ergo is to be sure their bum is right down in the pocket - when my son was starting to bounce himself up and down he could get into positions where the weight was on his legs/spine rather than his bum.

Don't know if that helps.


----------



## salky

Hello, did you find out what caused this bruising? I ask b/c the same exact thing happened to my daughter. I never thought that it could be possibly due to the ergo. Then, I am thinking, did I massage her legs to hard. Very concerned about a blood disorder. Please let me know. Kindly, christina


----------



## lightheartedmom

Christina am pretty sure it was the ergo. Her legs were too short for it and it was cutting off her circulation. I switched back to the moby wrap until she was bigger and didn't have the problem again. I love to ergo and plan on buying another one for baby number 3 (due jn May)...I do think a softer wrap or sling like moby is better for when they're really little. It's hard not to freak out sometimes but thankfully, sometimes the easiest explanation is the right one.
If you switch carriers and your dc still has signs of bruising, call your ped, for sure.


----------



## salky

Thank you SO much for your response. I am so happy to hear that is all that it was for you as it gives me relief concening my little one. )


----------



## salky

One last question, sorry...did you noticed the little broken blood vessels/bruises that day? I am pretty sure they weren't there the day I used it. They surfaced the next morning. Again, thank you!


----------



## EowynRoh

It's called Petechiae. Cutting off circulation can cause this. It goes away in a few days.


----------



## proudMoMmy2634

Yes, petechiae my disappear in few days, but if your baby is having this which is not caused by the carrier I may suggest visiting your ped. Petechiae is cause by the incapacity of the cappilaries to filter accurately in which blood that passes through became visible through a red spots on the surface. So it will be better to have our baby's checked. Goodluck.


----------

